# Reccomended movies



## Don Roley (Jun 26, 2006)

I am putting together an order by mail of some DVDs. I can get and watch a lot of movies here in Japan, but non- English movies rarely have English options. I am getting The Brotherhood of the Wolf (French) and am thinking of getting "So Close" after stumbling across the following clip.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UIu2L6ogOek&mode=related&search=Police Don't Stand so close to me

Looks like good eye candy- stupid but fun. That is the type of movie I like sometimes. House of Flying Daggers I already have along with a few others like Once Upon a Time In Mexico. Movies like that are what I am looking to buy more of.

Anyone have any reccomendations for martial arts movies and such that are not in English?


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 26, 2006)

Don Roley said:
			
		

> I am putting together an order by mail of some DVDs. I can get and watch a lot of movies here in Japan, but non- English movies rarely have English options. I am getting The Brotherhood of the Wolf (French) and am thinking of getting "So Close" after stumbling across the following clip.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UIu2L6ogOek&mode=related&search=Police Don't Stand so close to me
> 
> ...



Very nice (homemade music video). Definitely makes me want to hunt the movie down (So Close) and see it. Bad assed girls there (and oh so cute too). Swordlady probably like it as the character swings a katana rawther nicely.  Definitely want to check it out... if I can find it for rental. 

Recommendations... hmm... well being the old fart that I am I'm more into MA movies that were made 40-50 years ago. Especially (as I've said many times here elsewhere) anything made by Aikra Kurosawa who is more well known for his Samurai epics. Also with the actor Tishiro Mufune. 

I personally get leery of getting "unknown" (to me) foreign films due to it being a crap shoot. Particularly recently made films. While I'm sure that there are several out there that are quite good... one would have to sift through alot of chaff to find them. :idunno: 

I think I'm going to watch this thread a bit closer now.


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Jun 26, 2006)

Don Roley said:
			
		

> I am putting together an order by mail of some DVDs. I can get and watch a lot of movies here in Japan, but non- English movies rarely have English options. I am getting The Brotherhood of the Wolf (French) and am thinking of getting "So Close" after stumbling across the following clip.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UIu2L6ogOek&mode=related&search=Police%20Don%27t%20Stand%20so%20close%20to%20me
> 
> ...


 
The red hunting outfit worn by the young woman the hero of "Brotherhood of the Wolf" gets in the end, is to die for!
(Link to a VERY POOR quality screencapture from IMDB: http://imdb.com/gallery/ss/0237534/Ss/0237534/BWCV512x341_BW0031.jpg?path=gallery&path_key=0237534)


BTW, I LOVED "House of Flying Daggers", despite its ending which had a minor flaw (a major character "dies" twice). The visuals were extraordinary.


----------



## Phadrus00 (Jun 26, 2006)

Great Video Link!

Well I have several recomendations for movies:

Hero
Crouching Tiger Hidden Dragon
Kung Fu Hustle (Brilliantly Funny!)
Ong Bak:Thai Warrior (Phenominal Stunt Work)
The Transporter (Made in Europe.. It's almost Foreign AND it has a very cute chinese heroine)
Equilibrium (What they do with guns is unbelievable!)
Serenity (Some very intense fight scenes AND a great movie!)

Allright... That should help break your checking account!  *grin*

Enjoy!
Rob


----------



## Tarot (Jun 26, 2006)

Brotherhood of the Wolf is one of my very favorite movies!  Good choice!  You could also try renting Hero.


----------



## Don Roley (Jun 27, 2006)

MA-Caver said:
			
		

> Very nice (homemade music video). Definitely makes me want to hunt the movie down (So Close) and see it. Bad assed girls there (and oh so cute too). Swordlady probably like it as the character swings a katana rawther nicely.



Uh.... if you just look at the way they grip the katana you will see they have never really studied the art. But hey, I suspend reality for Star Wars and Star Trek- I can do it for a fun movie.

I also like Japanese movies like you, but I can understand them and get them here in Japan for rental. It is movies that are in French and Chinese that cause me problems since I hate following the subtitles.

So things like Ong Bak are what I am looking for. Someone else PMed me with the title of Shiri. I am going to look into both. Thanks to those that helped!


----------



## Don Roley (Jul 8, 2006)

There is a movie I have seen in the stores here in Japan that translates as "the seven swords" and revolves around seven swordsmen- each with a different, special sword. It is from China (I think) and the subtitles are in Japanese only. One of the guys in the video store said it was great.

Anyone know what it might be called in English? Does it ring any bells?


----------



## crushing (Jul 8, 2006)

Don Roley said:
			
		

> There is a movie I have seen in the stores here in Japan that translates as "the seven swords" and revolves around seven swordsmen- each with a different, special sword. It is from China (I think) and the subtitles are in Japanese only. One of the guys in the video store said it was great.
> 
> Anyone know what it might be called in English? Does it ring any bells?



Could this be it?

Chat Gim
Qi jian (Hong Kong: Mandarin title)  
Seven Swords (International: English title)  
Seven Swords of Mt. Tien - Part I (Hong Kong: English title) (working title) 
Seven Swordsmen Leave Mt. Heaven (Hong Kong: English title) (working title) 
The Seven Swords (International: English title)  

From:  http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0429078/


----------



## Don Roley (Jul 10, 2006)

Yeah, that seems to be it. Weird how some titles translate directly between Japanese and English, and some get really weird. House of Flying Daggers is "Lovers" in Japanese- in English!

Is the movie really all that great?


----------



## Cryozombie (Jul 10, 2006)

Don,

I saw a great Korean film, not MA per se, more along the lines of bored street kids hitting people with sticks...

its called ATTACK THE GAS STATION​


----------



## empty cup (Aug 29, 2006)

I don't know if it is released in Japan yet, but a friend got me a copy of the new Jet Li movie "Fearless" in SF China Town. It's one of his best movies to date. The fight scenes are insane !!!!.


----------

